# 75G 260w pc floro's



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i gotta a few a. swords and dwarf hair grass thats kinda cool. i know swords grow slow. any ideas?
i like those madagascar laces. whats wattage per gallon 75g with four 65w powercompact floros. but would like maybe a large fast grower thats coll than any of the worts


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

oh, im not much into ferts or CO natural is cool


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Well with that lighting if your not into CO2 or fertilizers, go get yourself some fake plants. Read the pinned topics on the aquatic plant sections.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

your going to be running a little over 3wpg you need presserized co2


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

CO2 thats all


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

coutl said:


> CO2 thats all


why co2 coutl?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

To balance a tank with over 3 wpg, you would need CO2, and ferts. Period
30-45ppm CO2, and 10-25ppm nitrate (or your plants will stop growing, and they would be algea infested and die) .5-2ppm phosphate (or you would have stunted plants, and a horible case of green spot algea) 20ppm potassium, and micros including iron.

IF that sounds like too much for you, then back your light off to 65w, and get Anubias, moss, Crypts, Bolbitis, or java ferns.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

ha, thats sounds typical. how long those lil tanks last, and how gay are those fizz tabs. bigs reds not nuff CO eh. basic ferts?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Not sure if your English is off but I cant understand a word your saying. Read this topic, and alot of your questions will be answered.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=131579


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

damn thats a lot to read, ha. im just wondering what people have used for CO2 ived seen the tiny CO tanks and the fizz tabs. what do u guys think of them. and you dont think my big reds create enough CO2?and what are some basic ferts that work well with broad range plants?
madagascar lace?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

CO2 produced by your fish is so minimal it cant even be measured, so that does absolutely nothing. The rest of your questions can be answered in the link above. Not sure what you mean by tiny tanks, but the fizz tabs are garbage. Greg Watson ferts work great, but again, check the link above.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> CO2 thats all


why co2 coutl?
[/quote]

HAHAHAHAHAH...post whoreing like its a profession

Dose Excell ........it will take care of your co2 need as long as you back your wattage off


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wait flash are you talking about me?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> wait flash are you talking about me?


no man..not you...lol


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

so those lil canisters that do a slow CO release with those tabs suck eh?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Waste of time, and money. Moreso of time, because of the constant refills. You can never really get the right levels neither with those. Ideal is 20-40ppm, I doubt you will be able to achieve that with the Hagen Nutrashit, as I like to call it.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> so those lil canisters that do a slow CO release with those tabs suck eh?


They wont be adequate for a tank with over 3 watts per gal.

As dippy said....either back down your wattage and swap your plants to low/medium light plants...or keep the 3 + watts per gal and upgrade to a pressurized system and dose ferts regularly.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

you guys rent tnaks, or own. and prices. i got a hookup with a weldin company to deliver my oxy tanks for glassblowin, maybe they got somethin if its worth it. what kinda regulaters u use


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> you guys rent tnaks, or own. and prices. i got a hookup with a weldin company to deliver my oxy tanks for glassblowin, maybe they got somethin if its worth it. what kinda regulaters u use


i have my own tank it was about $65 for a 5lb but im pretty sure you can find cheaper ones,i know your local welding shops carry some. Theres all kinds of regulators...azoo,jbj,rex,milwaukee just to name a few


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

lol...i found two 20lb tanlks for 60 bucks....but sadly i got rid of one to make some room. They are everywhere....look on craigslist and your local welding shop. Im sure with your glass blowing connection you could get hooked up with a small tank.

check out drfosterandsmith and bigalsonline for some new regulator prices....they are everywhere used as well.....ebay for starters.

The plunge into c02 isnt as hard or demanding as some would think....its actually easy and im sure most people who have made the plunge kick themsleves for not doing it sooner


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

good to know. how do you regulate ppm? just tank sample and adjust psi? is it just airstoned in there... never seen a setup!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

OFF TOPIC

flash...i was in a rush i just felt like spending money and didnt feel like searching or patiently waiting(wrong thing to do)


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> OFF TOPIC
> 
> flash...i was in a rush i just felt like spending money and didnt feel like searching or patiently waiting(wrong thing to do)


lol...ive been there man
i always wondered if i got a good deal on those tanks


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

so i turned off one of the switches to make it half the wats, so 130w on 75. at least for now, its pretty heavily planted now with bannana plants swords and dwarfgrass. it looks pretty sweet with minimal algae. should i use less surface agg for more co?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> so i turned off one of the switches to make it half the wats, so 130w on 75. at least for now, its pretty heavily planted now with bannana plants swords and dwarfgrass. it looks pretty sweet with minimal algae. should i use less surface agg for more co?


are you pumping c02 into your tank via a presurized system? 
If yes...then surface agitation will remove co2 and you want to keep it in your tank

If no...then it doesnt matter. Just dose some excell as needed for c02 and other ferts as needed to maintain balance


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

no, no co, i wish, ill get there. whats exxel?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

you can get seachem excel at your lfs.Plants need some source of carbon, seachem exel will do the job just make sure you dont overdose(well you could but make sure you dont over over do it).


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

so i couldnt find any excell. but i did find that seachem flourish. i dont have anythin to test iron though


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

so my ph has been stayin real acidic which is nice, i havnt test nitrates yet though, ive been doin just bout weekly water changes. my plants are doin pretty well wit minimal algae. my bannana plants are daily growers, my dwarf hair grass is spreadin a bit. i think my madagascar lace even has a few new leaves


----------

